# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Italian  Какая разница между "brutto" и "cattivo"?

## Acmepoug

Есть ли разница в употреблении этих слов? Правомерно ли переводить "Il buono, il brutto, il cattivo" как "Хороший, плохой, злой"?

----------


## Оля

Ну, "cattivo" значит в том числе и "злой"... 
Насколько я понимаю, brutto больше подразумевает внешнюю некрасивость, а cattivo - внутреннюю. Хотя они могут значить одно и то же, особенно если речь идет о переводе на русский.

----------


## Vbar

> Ну, "cattivo" значит в том числе и "злой"... 
> Насколько я понимаю, brutto больше подразумевает внешнюю некрасивость, а cattivo - внутреннюю. Хотя они могут значить одно и то же, особенно если речь идет о переводе на русский.

 This is/was one of my favourite films directed by Sergio Leone. 
Have a look here: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A5%D0% ... 0%BE%D0%B9 
P.S.
Se ricordo bene:
Il “cattivo” era un killer freddo, intelligente, a modo suo elegante e senza pietà.
Il “brutto” era un poveraccio sporco, brutto, rozzo e, anche lui, cattivo, ma poco intelligente.
Anche il "buono", a volte, era un po' cattivello...

----------

